# Greyson Coy, the cat is gone



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

My stray cat, Greyson that wandered up and established himself, his brother and sister as a de facto part of our family was hit thhis evening and I just returned from ending his horrible suffering. I happily fed him when he first showed up, I got him shots and fixed cause he wouldn't last long as a tom cat and would wander, and he wormed his way into my heart and life. He'd always come running whenever we were outside. He loved the dogs and even played with them and chased them around the yard. He'd sit at the door staring and watching me until I picked him up and carried him to the garage thru the house and a bit more food. I'd always tell him what a special cat he is...... I have 2 inside cats and had just decided to start introducing him inside because one of the inside cats is 17 or 18 and wanted Greyson to continue to be a part of our lives for a long time............I was too slow, should ahve done it soomer.... something... today I had my cell and was trying to take his picture, but he keep loving on me and I couldn't get the camera to focus, now I never will get his picture................

I am devestated............


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so very sorry! I'm glad you were able to show Greyson what love is ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of sweet Greyson. He was a special one indeed. You showed him love and he was happy with you. I am sorry that timing was not good, remember things happen for a reason, "why" we will know one day.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THank you for opening your heart to Grayson and caring for him. I'm glad you gave him some quality, please go easy on yourself.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss. Godspeed little one.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to read this. Many hugs for you in this difficult time. You did an amazing thing by caring for him and loving him, and he'll be waiting for you at the bridge. RIP little Greyson.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry, that is awful. You did a wonderful thing by taking care of him. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Run free, little Greyson.


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss and pray that you will find peace and healing as you come to realize what a wonderful gift you gave to Greyson during the time he was with you. God has him now in His Kingdom where he will run and play as he waits for you.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. Its been a long time since its been so hard to say good-bye to one of our fur-foots. Guess, its because he was so young and it was so unexpected and horrible. I can't beleive the idiot that hit him left him in the road; it was someone else who cared enought to stop and try to find his owner. I keep thinking if only I'd got him earlier, I could ahve maybe saved him. Or at least he wouldn't have had to suffer so long. Everytime I look out my sliding glass door I am looking ofr his sweet face or when I take Darby out, we are both looking for him to coming up - white tail straight up, ready for some attention.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Greyson, at least he knew that some humans are loving and kind during his time with you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Greyson. 

I know your heart is breaking, so sad and cruel what happened to him.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed Greyson


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Greyson.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Godspeed little Greyson. Don't be so hard on yourself. You offered him love and kindness and in an animals brain, that is the Ultimate of wonderful. He is free now and will await you.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so very sorry....that is something horrific to go through...I know what your heart feels like ... And again...sigh...wish I could HUG you tight and take way some of your pain.
You made his life so much happier...and free from all the concerns of most "wild" kitties...
Many times when animals have received devastating injuries...they go into shock...evn though they may seem painful at the time...thier brains take over...please do not blame yourself..just remember his sweet face and his tail that was there to greet you. He would not want you to be sad...he was always a bit of a clown!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you all again. Guess part of my issue is all the "if onlys......., if ooonly I would have fed him canned food that afternoon, or went ahead and let him inside, or, or....". Trying to get over the initial pain. I have swore to myself if I ever get a chance with a cat I know is that special, I won't hestitate and will incorporate him into the inside family instead of just the outside.

Its a comfort to know someone else understands, thanks...............


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Greyson Is such a special name for such a special kittie! Please take the blame from your heart...you can not celebrate him if your heart is clouded by the "what ifs" that you are speaking of. I know what it means to lose a special kitty...a special little friend that you look forward to seeing...the unconditional love you feel for him...and the obvious love he must have felt for you...that I am so sure ! 
When it is time for our sweet little guys to leave this world, we can not really change that moment. It was already written in the stars...just the same stars that sent him to you. Although we would like to think that we can control or change our animals "destiny"...we can't. 
Although this has been a horrible thing for you to go through, I think you would be beside yourself if he just disappeared ... Although such a final ending to such a sweet endearing relationship...you were able to hold him in his final moments here on this earth, and whisper in his little grey ear that you loved him so much... He heard your loving words right before he left this world. 
I think he would say to you..."Thank you for loving me so much and making sure that I was never hungry or lonesome... You made me feel special...I love you...and when you are ready I will send another sweet face to your back door to make your heart smile"


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

whispered memories said:


> Greyson Is such a special name for such a special kittie! Please take the blame from your heart...you can not celebrate him if your heart is clouded by the "what ifs" that you are speaking of. I know what it means to lose a special kitty...a special little friend that you look forward to seeing...the unconditional love you feel for him...and the obvious love he must have felt for you...that I am so sure !
> When it is time for our sweet little guys to leave this world, we can not really change that moment. It was already written in the stars...just the same stars that sent him to you. Although we would like to think that we can control or change our animals "destiny"...we can't.
> Although this has been a horrible thing for you to go through, I think you would be beside yourself if he just disappeared ... Although such a final ending to such a sweet endearing relationship...you were able to hold him in his final moments here on this earth, and whisper in his little grey ear that you loved him so much... He heard your loving words right before he left this world.
> *I think he would say to you..."Thank you for loving me so much and making sure that I was never hungry or lonesome... You made me feel special...I love you...and when you are ready I will send another sweet face to your back door to make your heart smile"*


I too believe that with my whole heart! I know the "what if's" too but truly, you can't do that to yourself. Only remember the love ♥


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your kitty. You did so much for him and try not to beat yourself up with guilt. He was sent to you for some reason..just treasure the moments you did have with him and keep them close to your heart. RIP Greyson..


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

There have been some I wasn't quick enough with a stray or rescue either and I surely understand your pain and the whatifs.

Greyson's short life was made very happy by you and you gave him that last and hardest gift of passage too. Hugs to you and prayers for peace to come to your heart.


----------

